# 10 oz silver at spot & free shipping



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Buy Gold & Silver Bullion Online | Free Shipping - JM Bullion


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If they're doing this they probably figure the price will drop a bit more. Spot was $14.78/oz earlier today. Still sounds like a great price.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

John Galt said:


> If they're doing this they probably figure the price will drop a bit more. Spot was $14.78/oz earlier today. Still sounds like a great price.


I do not see it below $15.74..... where are you getting $14.78


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not see it below $15.74..... where are you getting $14.78


on the website it's 167.80 for 10 oz


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't waste my money on metal . My money is in mason jars deep in my back yard .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't waste my money on metal . My money is in mason jars deep in my back yard .


I don't waste my money on mason jars. :vs_lol: :vs_mad:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not see it below $15.74..... where are you getting $14.78


silver spot price dropped to $15.78 yesterday evening but is rising because traders are closing out future orders before they close for the year.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

John Galt said:


> silver spot price dropped to $14.78 yesterday evening but is rising because traders are closing out future orders before they close for the year.


Nothing I can find shows it ever dipped below 15.60 over the last 24 hours. Where do you come up with your information? I have noted before that you tend to have substantially different numbers than everyone else.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Nothing I can find shows it ever dipped below 15.60 over the last 24 hours. Where do you come up with your information? I have noted before that you tend to have substantially different numbers than everyone else.


me too.... last couple of weeks low is mid $15's


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

beach23bum said:


> on the website it's 167.80 for 10 oz


ya, if you pay with a card... send in a check and you get a better deal... the silver guys do not want to suck up the % for the card use, so they charge you more... choice is yours


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Nothing I can find shows it ever dipped below 15.60 over the last 24 hours. Where do you come up with your information? I have noted before that you tend to have substantially different numbers than everyone else.


You're correct. For some reason while watching charts yesterday afternoon I thought I saw it at 14.78. It may have been 15.78. I spent quite a while yesterday looking at different investment areas and probably got some numbers mixed.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I have purchased silver from JM Bullion & if you don't request it they will ship with no signature required. Last time I ordered it was 6K of silver bars & it was in my mail box when I got home. I was not a happy camper & called them about it. So make sure you ask for signature required. I thought it was a no brainer.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I have just started dabbling in silver. From you guys experience, what is best to buy? Bars, coins/rounds, or 90% silver old coins? I am assuming there are a couple of ways to look at it. One is to buy strictly for investment purposes such as 1oz + sizes or two, investment and possible barter/trade in smaller denominations. Definitely interested in yall's opinion on this.

With the price being as low as it is I want to delve deeper into this but not sure the immediate route to go.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fish said:


> I have just started dabbling in silver. From you guys experience, what is best to buy? Bars, coins/rounds, or 90% silver old coins? I am assuming there are a couple of ways to look at it. One is to buy strictly for investment purposes such as 1oz + sizes or two, investment and possible barter/trade in smaller denominations. Definitely interested in yall's opinion on this.
> 
> With the price being as low as it is I want to delve deeper into this but not sure the immediate route to go.


Mr Fish. 
Know that silver is not an investment to increase wealth. It is a hedge against a fiat currency (your US dollar). It would be a barter tool in a SHTF event or economical collapse. With that said, I store mostly silver dollars and maples leafs. I also keep 90% silver coins as a back up.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Mr Fish.
> Know that silver is not an investment to increase wealth. It is a hedge against a fiat currency (your US dollar). It would be a barter tool in a SHTF event or economical collapse. With that said, I store mostly silver dollars and maples leafs. I also keep 90% silver coins as a back up.


This!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Mr Fish.
> Know that silver is not an investment to increase wealth. It is a hedge against a fiat currency (your US dollar). It would be a barter tool in a SHTF event or economical collapse. With that said, I store mostly silver dollars and maples leafs. I also keep 90% silver coins as a back up.


I would say that for MOST preppers "silver is not an investment to increase wealth" although there were plenty of us that made money when it went to $49 an oz.. ha ha ha ha :wink:


----------



## thoitrangeva (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't waste my money on metal..!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

thoitrangeva said:


> I don't waste my money on metal..!


 Yeah paper dollars is worth a whole lot more, it doesn't fluctuate like the silver prices...

Welcome to the Prepper Forums, take some time and introduce yourself.

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't waste my money on metal . ...........





thoitrangeva said:


> I don't waste my money on metal..!


What about brass? And lead? :vs_worry:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I quit buying silver when it hit about 4 dollars an ounce. Too rich for my blood. Sold a bunch at about $35/ounce, still have a few ammo cans full.


----------

